# Santa Ritas, AZ



## digiwalker (May 19, 2008)

Went Saturday afternoon roadcruising in the Santa Rita mountains hoping to see a critter or two. Followed a dirt road through a canyon and caught a large Scolopendra heros arizonensis (sp?) I belive it is somewhere in the 7-8" range, but haven't had a chance to corral it long enough to measure. Hopefully I can have a pic tomorrow for you all. Other than that, my trip was pretty much a bust.


----------



## josh_r (May 19, 2008)

very cool! i was just in the pajaritos on saturday and found anotehr species of dwarf tarantula and a gyalopion quadrangulare. odly enough, i dug the thing out of a burrow... thats unheard of.


----------



## josh_r (May 19, 2008)

did you ever post that footage of teh zebra tailed lizards battling it out??? that was the craziest thing ive ever seem from these things!


----------



## digiwalker (May 23, 2008)

No...still need to do that Josh. Keep forgetting.


----------



## digiwalker (May 29, 2008)

*Here is the pics I promised.*

I took them the next day in the five gallon bucket. The base diameter of the bucket is 10" for scale.


----------



## josh_r (May 29, 2008)

very nice animal! good find.


----------

